# ATF burnt?



## SlackerCracker (May 5, 2011)

2006 GTO. pulling the trans to install new torq converter. wondering- is the trans fluid suppose to be black? I mean I seen all kind of different fluid, different colors, different smell, and even different taste-we wont go into that one though. But the fluid i just drained outta this car is black. Kinda reminds me of an oil change on a diesel engine. Maybe its just me. but at 60k miles. REALLY??

And any suggestions as to what i should put back int this beast? also installing a well needed and deserved trans cooler. 

thanks.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It should be changed every 25,000 for performance driving - 50,000 for light duty. No matter what, I'd go with the 25,000. I would guess there's not much life left in your trans.


----------

